# How to post a direct link to a gOnline release



## Costello (Jan 13, 2005)

Some explanations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is a template link:

```
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=home&gon=1&relnb=1758&page=comments
```

Parameters you can change:
-> relnb = number of the game
-> page = info/boxart/nfo/search/comments/ranking/about

another example:

```
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=home&gon=1&relnb=1000&page=ranking
```

this link will bring you to the ranking page of the game #1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy


----------



## MasterGamer (May 6, 2009)

YAY FIRST POST
ok this is really weird, there is a sticky topic with no first post... okkkkaaayyy

and isnt this going against sum gbatemp rules, dont they ban links to roms as it is illegal... but im not complaining!


----------



## dice (May 6, 2009)

MasterGamer said:
			
		

> YAY FIRST POST
> ok this is really weird, there is a sticky topic with no first post... okkkkaaayyy
> 
> and isnt this going against sum gbatemp rules, dont they ban links to roms as it is illegal... but im not complaining!
> ...



Where have you seen such LINKS being posted?

* edit - He's not referring to posting roms btw.


----------



## justinwright (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks for the directions, 

im going to try it out :-)


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 14, 2010)

Doesn't seem to work anyway (at least for me it doesn't)


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to work anyway (at least for me it doesn't)


From what I remember that was the case with me too. I tried it once, it didn't work - so I gave up.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, it still works like this it seems:

http://gbatemp.net/newgon/?dat=wii&cta...ing&gid=500


```
http://gbatemp.net/newgon/?dat=wii&ctab=ranking&gid=500
```

so dat = the console (gba / nds / wii)
ctab = the tab (info / boxart / nfo / search / comments / ranking / about)
and gid = the number


----------

